# brush question.



## statelypenguin (Jul 23, 2009)

I notice most of the brush comments tend to be towards interior painting. We do only exteriors, and they are generally stucco so we're only painting the trim. It's usually pressed wood but occasionally rough cut cedar or fypon.

Does anyone have any suggestions for brush choices? We've been using these Purdy black nylon numbers, but personally I'm not really a Purdy guy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was taught with Purdy 4" swans for exteriors. Now I like Wooster Jaguar's.


----------



## statelypenguin (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice. Yeah it would have to a 4". What about chinex? I've never used one. I mean does chinex have durability too?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am using Corona chinex for interior and really like them. I do not know how good they are outside though. Bill a couple different brushes to the next job and try them out to see which one is a winner that way the job bought them.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

statelypenguin said:


> Nice. Yeah it would have to a 4". What about chinex? I've never used one. I mean does chinex have durability too?


Are you applying oil or latex paints? I like Chinex, but they get too soft in the heat.

Latex in summer would be a Wooster extra firm lindbeck.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

extra firm lindbeck.+1


----------



## Rodeorat (Mar 22, 2009)

The Corona Chinex brushes are the bomb, for acrylics, which is what you'll probably be using for trim work.

They're synthetic, tapered, and are un-flagged, so there's less drag and pull, which extends the life and flows the product out.

However, they hold less than a quality flagged brush, but a 3 or 4" should hold enough for you, and the flow and finish is worth it. Even my wife, who doesn't hold a brush very often immediately could tell the difference between an Alpha and an Excaliber, opting for the Excaliber.

Can't speak to whether they get soft in the exterior heat though. But any brush with flagged tips is going to wear out quicker on exterior rough surfaces like stucco and cedar trim.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

You know, I can't get used to Chinex. I've given it many tries, and I really just don't like it in any applications. I find the Orel/Tynex blends almost always work best for me for anything outside of staining/oil based stuff. Then I just use white china or a blend with a tiny bit of Chinex in it, like my Syntox.

Now, I confess that I haven't used the Corona line of Chinex brushes, but I've used Purdy's and Wooster's and found that neither strikes my fancy. They hold a ton of paint, release it nicely and can cut in decent lines, and they damn sure clean up well, but they're awkward and slow. The bristles have no spring and stick together in whatever shape they get pressed. It doesn't brush out very well. All in all, I'm just not sold on it as being the sole material of my bristles.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

I picked up a couple of Purdy chinex brushes the other day and have been well pleased with them for oil and latex. Cuts well , holds paint well and clean up super fine . Me like 'um !!!


----------



## statelypenguin (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah consider my interest in chinex officially piqued.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

im a jaguar fan myself as well...


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

Jaguars are great!

If not I'd suggest a 3 inch Wooster in Extra Firm, or maybe an Alpha. Both do a great job, and hold up a long time. 

That's for trim anyways. We like 4 inch Golden Glos on body.


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

Corona are great! I like the chinex for interior, but a 3 1/2" yuma will do a good job for a lot of projects. Wooster alpha is also good, I like the fatter one for exteriors. Never used a jag, but I used to only use the wooster 3" ultra/pro sable. I still like it but can't buy it locally anymore so I order them online sometimes.


----------



## statelypenguin (Jul 23, 2009)

Uncle Caulky said:


> Jaguars are great!
> 
> If not I'd suggest a 3 inch Wooster in Extra Firm, or maybe an Alpha. Both do a great job, and hold up a long time.


I just recently bought an Alpha just to play around with. I freaking love it, but I want a 4 inch. And a little stiffer would be nice. It holds a ton of paint but doesn't quite get in the the "wood grain" (we usually do pressed wood) without a little more work than I'd like. I ordered a 4" Corona chinex, so we'll see how it goes. I'm a little concerned about the stiffness, but I guess I'll find out soon enough. Maybe I'll end up with a nice $30 dust brush.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

statelypenguin said:


> I just recently bought an Alpha just to play around with. I freaking love it, but I want a 4 inch. And a little stiffer would be nice. It holds a ton of paint but doesn't quite get in the the "wood grain" (we usually do pressed wood) without a little more work than I'd like. I ordered a 4" Corona chinex, so we'll see how it goes. I'm a little concerned about the stiffness, but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


The Wooster Jaguar pro firm might be a good brush for those needs. 



statelypenguin said:


> Maybe I'll end up with a nice $30 dust brush.


:laughing:


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

I use the Purdy Swan Chinex 3" or Corona Knight Chinex which comes in 3", 3.5" and 4" for exterior. They clean so well even with the heavy bodied hybrid paints that I use.

We do a lot glazing and painting windows - and then usually use a smaller brush. A 2.5 straight or angled sash.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

graybear13 said:


> I picked up a couple of Purdy chinex brushes the other day and have been well pleased with them for oil and latex. Cuts well , holds paint well and clean up super fine . Me like 'um !!!


My guys Love em!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the Purdy Pro-Extras on rough surface exteriors.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

At one point in my career I thought I would never get a feel for what paint I liked ,, I thought oh ya paints paint theres no difference, now I do I like para for int res it just goes on the wall,...

Reading this thread your telling me I will get a fav for brush's:notworthy: ( wow ) we have purdy and corona across the border... Im going to keep my eye out for a wooster brush Id love to try it out... IN ext for now if it is something that is going to ruin my brush like lattice I will go with a mid line or and older good brush..


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

just look for a nice stiff brush chinex is decent purdy pro exra would be good the wooster ultra or extra firms would be excellent alpha is wicked on flat surfaces but rough outside work i dont think so


----------

